
Lazy Thinking: Modularity Always Works - aaronyy
https://mondaynote.com/lazy-thinking-modularity-always-works-27257500a586
======
jpeg_hero
Truly one of the dumbest concepts I've ever heard.

Calling it "lazy thinking" is probably generous.

No wonder Larry is pissed by all the moonshots. This one didn't have a chance,
and I am sure the team members were pretty satisfied with themselves.

I am sad Goog killed off Fiber. I hope that taint of dumb project like Aria
didn't contribute to its demise.

